# Парамедианная левосторонняя протрузия диска С2-СЗ



## dima010 (12 Ноя 2017)

Здравствуйте, Боли в шее продолжаются 2 недели записался к неврологу но это будет не скоро. Посмотрите пожалуйста результаты МРТ и скажите какие у меня перспективы. 
На серии МР томограмм, взвешенных по Т1 и Т2 в трёх проекциях, лордоз сохранён.
Высота межпозвонковых дисков шейного отдела сохранена, сигналы от них по Т2 неравномерно снижены.
Задняя продольная связка уплотнена.
Соотношение в атланто-окципитальном сочленении не нарушено.
Дорзальная парамедианная левосторонняя протрузия диска С2/СЗ, размером 0,22 см, распространяющаяся в левое межпозвонковое отверстие с его сужением, минимально деформирующая прилежащие отделы дурального мешка.
Определяются умеренно выраженные краевые заострения унковертебральных сочленений.
Просвет позвоночного канала сужен в соответствии с выявленными изменениями, сигнал от структур спинного мозга (по Т2 и Т1 ВИ) не изменен.
Форма и размеры тел позвонков обычные, краевые костные заострения, признаки дистрофических изменений в телах позвонков.
На серии МР ангиограмм, выполненных в режиме TOF, в аксиальной проекции визуализированы общие сонные, бифуркация ОСА, экстракраниальные сегменты позвоночных артерий и их разветвления.
Кровоток по позвоночным артериям достаточно симметричен, ход их не изменён.
Просветы остальных сосудов равномерные, кровоток симметричный, участков с патологическим кровотоком не выявлено.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (12 Ноя 2017)

Подробно опишите имеющиеся жалобы и покажите снимки МРТ ШОП.


----------



## dima010 (12 Ноя 2017)

Описание:
Боли в левой стороне шеи, иногда в правой, слабость, головокружение. Редко: покалывание в пальцах рук, головные боли, резкое нарушение координации.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (13 Ноя 2017)

dima010 написал(а):


> Посмотреть вложение 113640 Посмотреть вложение 113641


Глядя на представленные снимки на ум пришли слова из стихотворения, посвящённого патриоту земли русской костромскому крестьянину Ивану Сусанину: "..не видно ни зги".


----------



## dima010 (13 Ноя 2017)

Сегодня попробую взять снимки в электронной форме затем выложу.


----------



## dima010 (13 Ноя 2017)

Владимир, выложил сколько поместилось.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (14 Ноя 2017)

Судя по снимка, состояние ШОП вполне удовлетворительное. Желательно выполнить УЗДГ сосудов головы и шеи и с результатами обследований отправиться на приём к врачу-мануальному терапевту, владеющему мышечными техниками, который установит диагноз и проведёт необходимое лечение.


----------



## dima010 (14 Ноя 2017)

Владимир, но по МРТ с сосудами все нормально, или УЗДГ лучше покажет.
И еще это не все снимки, там их штук 200 я не знаю как их всех отправить.


----------



## Касаткин Денис (14 Ноя 2017)

Скиньте мне на почту папку DICOM  с диска. ndugo@mail.ru


----------



## dima010 (14 Ноя 2017)

Здравствуйте, Денис, папку DICOM отправил на указанный адрес.


----------



## Касаткин Денис (14 Ноя 2017)

Посмотрел. Порядок. Нейрохирургической патологии не вижу.


----------



## dima010 (14 Ноя 2017)

Спасибо!

@Владимир Воротынцев, а что такое мышечная техника? Вчера сходил к мануальному терапевту, после сеанса, во время сна, днем все было нормально. после обеда началось, какая то слабость, вялость, вечером когда с работы ехал на машине вообще жуть. Головокружение скованность в шее, странная боль в голове приехал домой померил давление 130/87 (обычно 110/70). Постепенно стало чуть легче. Не знаю стоит идти еще или нет.


----------



## dima010 (15 Ноя 2017)

Владимир, еще хотел спросить зачем делать УЗДГ сосудов головы и шеи, если на МРТ показано, что Кровоток по позвоночным артериям достаточно симметричен, ход их не изменён.
Просветы остальных сосудов равномерные, кровоток симметричный, участков с патологическим кровотоком не выявлено.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (16 Ноя 2017)

Мышечные техники - это техники, применяемые при работе с мышцами с целью нормализации мышечного тонуса. Лично мне нравятся ПИР и остеопатические : МФР (миофасциальный релизинг), МЭТ (мышечно-энергетические техники), БМЦ (биологическое мышечное центрирование).
Что касается вашего состояния после сеанса мануальной терапии, то это часто встречающаяся вегетативная реакция. Можете продолжать лечение.


----------



## dima010 (16 Ноя 2017)

Спасибо, а что по УЗДГ сосудов головы и шеи, это обязательно, вроде МРТ сосудов сделал все нормально.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (16 Ноя 2017)

УЗДГ можете не делать.


----------



## dima010 (16 Ноя 2017)

@Владимир Воротынцев, спасибо, мой лечащий врач ставит мне аппарат Герасимова, не скажите насколько это оправдано.


----------



## dima010 (17 Ноя 2017)

Касаткин Денис написал(а):


> Посмотрел. Порядок. Нейрохирургической патологии не вижу.


Денис, по МРТ можно что либо сказать о стабильности - нестабильности позвонков?


----------



## dima010 (17 Ноя 2017)

Владимир, после трех сеансов мануальной терапии заболел грудной отдел, посмотрите пожалуйста заключение по МРТ грудного, моет мне не тот доктор достался.
_На серии МР томограмм взвешенных по Т1 и Т2 в двух проекциях кифоз сохранен S- образный сколиоз ( с отклонениями от оси 8*и9*-1ст).
Высота межпозвонковых дисков неравномерно снижена на уровне Th5-Th9 позвонков. МР-сигналы от указанных дисков на Т2ВИ неравномерно снижены. Дорсальных грыж и протрузий дисков не выявлено, но отмечаются физиологические выбухания дисков Thl-Th5 до 2 мм без компрессии дурального мешка и воздействия на нервные корешки._

_Просвет позвоночного канала обычный, сигнал от структур спинного мозга (по Т1 и Т2ВИ) не изменён._

_Форма и размеры тел позвонков обычные, отмечаются передне-боковые заострения лимбов, дистрофические изменения в телах позвонков выражены по диффузно  мелкоочаговому типу . Межпозвонковые суставы и реберно-позвоночные суставы с признаками артроза ._


_ЗАКЛЮЧЕНИЕ: _

_МР картина дегенеративно-дистрофических изменений грудного отдела позвоночника ( остеохондроза, спондилёза, спондилоартроза)._


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (17 Ноя 2017)

Если верить протоколу МРТ ГОП, то состояние позвоночника вполне удовлетворительное.
Да и жалобы касаются только шеи. Зачем мануальный терапевт работал с ГОП? Не знаю.


----------



## dima010 (20 Ноя 2017)

Здравствуйте, сделал рентгенологические функциональные исследования ШОП.
Мелкие костные разрастания передних люмбов С2-С7, уплотнения их смежных замыкательных пластинок, Высота дисков сохранена. Скажите по данным выводам есть нестабильность позвонков или нет?


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (21 Ноя 2017)

Нет.


----------



## dima010 (27 Ноя 2017)

Здравствуйте Владимир после мануальной терапии у меня начало сводить мышцы внизу левой лопатки, раньше там были покалывания но так мышцы не сводило, что напасть еще?


----------



## dima010 (27 Ноя 2017)

Здравствуйте Владимир после мануальной терапии у меня начало сводить мышцы внизу левой лопатки, раньше там были покалывания но так мышцы не сводило, что напасть еще?


----------



## dima010 (27 Ноя 2017)

Здравствуйте Владимир после мануальной терапии у меня начало сводить мышцы внизу левой лопатки, раньше там были покалывания но так мышцы не сводило, что напасть еще?


----------



## dima010 (27 Ноя 2017)

Здравствуйте Владимир после мануальной терапии у меня начало сводить мышцы внизу левой лопатки, раньше там были покалывания но так мышцы не сводило, что напасть еще?


----------



## dima010 (27 Ноя 2017)

Здравствуйте Владимир после мануальной терапии у меня начало сводить мышцы внизу левой лопатки, раньше там были покалывания но так мышцы не сводило, что напасть еще?


----------



## dima010 (27 Ноя 2017)

Здравствуйте Владимир после мануальной терапии у меня начало сводить мышцы внизу левой лопатки, раньше там были покалывания но так мышцы не сводило, что напасть еще?


----------



## dima010 (27 Ноя 2017)

Здравствуйте Владимир после мануальной терапии у меня начало сводить мышцы внизу левой лопатки, раньше там были покалывания но так мышцы не сводило, что напасть еще?


----------



## dima010 (27 Ноя 2017)

Здравствуйте Владимир после мануальной терапии у меня начало сводить мышцы внизу левой лопатки, раньше там были покалывания но так мышцы не сводило, что напасть еще?


----------



## dima010 (9 Май 2018)

@Владимир Воротынцев, здравствуйте хотелось бы продолжить тему так как появились новые проблемы по ШОП. 3 недели назад появился шум в голове усиливающийся при наклонах, звенит почти постоянно. а 5 дней назад начались скачки давления до 160/70. Ставят диагноз артериальная гипертензия. Скажите связанно ли это с ШОП (Описание МРТ в 1 сообщении). По Ваши словам состояние ШОП вполне удовлетворительное, может там за пол года что то изменилось и следует еще раз провести МРТ.


----------

